# Shin Akuma Vs Killer Bee



## XXLANCEXX (Aug 29, 2010)

I wanna know who would win cause its making me mad that my cousin and friends telling me that killer bee from Naruto can destroy Shin Akuma from Street Fighter and Akuma can break killer bees arms and legs. So Who Would Win????


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Killer Bee would win


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 29, 2010)

Dunno who this Killer Bee guy is or what he can do, but Akuma can DRAG HIS SOUL INTO HELL. So yeah, Akuma would win. Or just straight up slice him in half with his bare hands.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Dunno who this Killer Bee guy is or what he can do, but Akuma can DRAG HIS SOUL INTO HELL. So yeah, Akuma would win. Or just straight up slice him in half with his bare hands.


You have no argument if you don't know who Killer Bee is, Killer Bee will pwn Akuma any day


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Hachibei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I might not know who he is, but at least I gave a reason for why Akuma would smash Killer Bee into oblivion.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My reason is because Killer Bee is only the best with Kenjutsu and Taijustsu (swordsmanship and fighting).

EDIT : He also has the Eight Tailed Ox which can destroy a whole city


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2010)

Who's Akuma again?


----------



## Theraima (Aug 29, 2010)

Killer Bee is win. IF there would be Chuck Norris in the fight, we all would know who would win. It shall be left unspoken.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Who's Akuma again?


Exactly, I had to look him up in Google.


----------



## Seraph (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh, kids these days...


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Killer Bee would win


lol i agree


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RoboticBuddy is older than you so you can't possibly be calling him a kid


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im younger than my age i put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




waaayyy younger


----------



## prowler (Aug 29, 2010)

edit: I read wrong since N4RU70 7W47 is posting in here.
Carry on


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL now I'm wrong


----------



## jalaneme (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> EDIT : He also has the Eight Tailed Ox which can destroy a whole city




nah that is nothing, akuma can destriy a whole *ISLAND* with his energy, also he is trained in the arts of Shun Goku Satsu which means "Instant Hell Murder" and Satsui no Had? which means "The Surge of the Intent to Kill/Killing Intent" also when you do his ultra he says "die 1000 deaths"  says it all really.

oh and akuma doesn't need weapons to fight, he uses his bares hands.


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> edit: I read wrong since N4RU70 7W47 is posting in here.
> Carry on


7W47?


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Eight Tailed Ox can destroy a small country


----------



## .Chris (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh


----------



## prowler (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> EDIT : He calls me TWAT because it's my fault he can't use fonts.


Okay so I call you a twat because you are literally a twat.
Also, I didn't stop using Lucida Console because of you.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure a mod tolled you to stop because I was using a font too and I asked how come you can use a font and I can't, and stop it with the twat, why do you have to ruin every topic I go into?


----------



## prowler (Aug 29, 2010)

No mod told me to stop using Lucida Console, you see, I'm not as annoying as you.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> No mod told me to stop using Lucida Console, you see, I'm not as annoying as you.


Interesting how you would just stop...hmm

Also stop flaming me!


----------



## Megane (Aug 29, 2010)

Killer Bee has fight one of the hottest battle in anime history. (vs Sasuke) 
Akuma can only move in 2D.

I predict an easy win for Killer Bee.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't get it. What are we talking about?

Oh, Naruto. I don't know. Never watched.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I don't get it. What are we talking about?
> 
> Oh, Naruto. I don't know. Never watched.


Naruto and Street Fighter and Naruto is winning  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT : Winning by logical reason not poll


----------



## Fellow (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't really know, but don't think Akuma has anything to match a giant monster.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't about this versus crap. How about you put them against each other in Mugen so we can just DROP it already.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I don't about this versus crap. How about you put them against each other in Mugen so we can just DROP it already.


What is Mugen?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I don't about this versus crap. How about you put them against each other in Mugen so we can just DROP it already.




You know, you're not obligated to come to this thread. Let them have their fun if it's what they wish.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 30, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a game for the PC where you can add custom characters and have them beat the hell out of each other.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Hatsune Miku said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting...


----------



## Hachibei (Aug 30, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, because logic is obviously a factor when having a debate on whether an anime character can kick a video game character's ass.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it is haven't you been reading my post


----------



## .psyched (Aug 30, 2010)

Comparing the both of them is impossible. They're not even in the same "world".


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> Comparing the both of them is impossible. They're not even in the same "world".


It's not impossible you just have to think about what both can do and who comes out in top


----------



## .psyched (Aug 30, 2010)

Uh, we are comparing an octopus-rapper hybrid with a crazy-monkey powered secret boss. Do you even have to do the poll?
They can't be comparable.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> Uh, we are comparing an octopus-rapper hybrid with a crazy-monkey powered secret boss. Do you even have to do the poll?
> They can't be comparable.


Yes they can it as I said above anyways the Eight Tailed Ox is stronger than a "crazy-monkey powered secret boss".


----------



## .psyched (Aug 30, 2010)

That's what I meant. God, I really have to work on rephrasing >.<
I mean, what's the point of comparing them if there's an obvious winner?
[Okay, granted Akuma is winning the poll right now but still! x3]
Anyways, based on that and logic (I mean, based on their skills and all) , I think Akuma would have the skills to beat the crap out of Bee. I mean, the guy's totally inexperienced.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> That's what I meant. God, I really have to work on rephrasing >.<
> I mean, what's the point of comparing them if there's an obvious winner?
> [Okay, granted Akuma is winning the poll right now but still! x3]
> Anyways, based on that and logic (I mean, based on their skills and all) , I think Akuma would have the skills to beat the crap out of Bee. I mean, the guy's totally inexperienced.


No he wouldn't read all my post before too see why Killer Bee would pwn Akuma.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 30, 2010)

I know who Killer Bee is, okay? I don't have to read your posts. And, this is a poll. You can't make me feel the same way as you do.
I may not watch Naruto, but let's be honest, I go through the chapters once in a while when I'm bored xD
All the more, all I can see right now is that Akuma is pwning Bee in the poll, so, okay? 
Stop with the Naruto Fandom.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

.psyched said:
			
		

> I know who Killer Bee is, okay? I don't have to read your posts. And, this is a poll. You can't make me feel the same way as you do.
> I may not watch Naruto, but let's be honest, I go through the chapters once in a while when I'm bored xD









  Killer Bee would win I mean it's obvious with his Kenjustsu and Taijustsu he will kill Akuma


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 30, 2010)

Killer Bee couldn't even defeat Sasuke. He stands no chance against Shin Akuma.


----------



## .psyched (Aug 30, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> .psyched said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, you stated your opinion, but I don't care. Each one has the right to choose his OWN answer in a poll. You can't force me into voting for Killer Bee. Now leave me alone please.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Killer Bee couldn't even defeat Sasuke. He stands no chance against Shin Akuma.


LOL Sasuke got lucky because Suigetsu and J?go came to help him


----------



## VashTS (Aug 30, 2010)

he is asking about SHIN akuma.  regular akuma can't even beat shin akuma.  

heres the breakdown, shin akuma is ridiculously fast, but ridiculously weak.  so if killer bee (i don't know who is he) does land a hit it hurts shinny pretty bad.  but if killer bee does not get any hits in, shinny wins and wins fast. 

i got with shin akuma


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 30, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it was because he got owned by Amaterasu.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was also because of Taka  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  anyways I'm finished with this conversation for *today.*


----------



## .psyched (Aug 30, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> he is asking about SHIN akuma.  regular akuma can't even beat shin akuma.
> 
> heres the breakdown, shin akuma is ridiculously fast, but ridiculously weak.  so if killer bee (i don't know who is he) does land a hit it hurts shinny pretty bad.  but if killer bee does not get any hits in, shinny wins and wins fast.
> 
> i got with shin akuma


Shin Akuma is faster and stronger. At least, that's what stated in Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 30, 2010)

lol, bee needs exactly one rap and i guarantee akuma will tap out for his sanity.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 30, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> lol, bee needs exactly one rap and i guarantee akuma will tap out for his sanity.


LOL a rap can make a sane person go insane


----------

